

How to Become a Professional Photographer - baha_man
http://www.kenrockwell.com/tech/go-pro.htm

======
ScottWhigham
I like this advice: "A person who studied stage lighting in college and worked
in Hollywood discovered that almost no one makes it in the fun job of
lighting. The people who make more money more regularly are those who become
lighting salesmen."

